# Apprentice vise



## celsoari (Jul 3, 2020)

I needed to build a diamond tool holder, and 12 degree inclination for each side was necessary, so I decided to build this vise to help me with the next project






greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## tjb (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice work, Celso.  As usual!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## brino (Jul 3, 2020)

Another great build.


Thanks for sharing this Celso!

-brino


----------



## ddillman (Jul 4, 2020)

nice work as usual


----------



## Firstram (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm really surprised that you would strike an arc on the side of your vice!


----------



## celsoari (Jul 4, 2020)

tjb said:


> Very nice work, Celso.  As usual!
> 
> Regards,
> Terry






brino said:


> Another great build.
> View attachment 329432
> 
> Thanks for sharing this Celso!
> ...





ddillman said:


> nice work as usual



Thanks Friends...
you are amazing people


----------



## celsoari (Jul 4, 2020)

Firstram said:


> I'm really surprised that you would strike an arc on the side of your vice!





you refers to welding?


----------



## Firstram (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, striking an arc against the side of the vice holding your project. Grab a scrap pc of steel if you feel the need to randomly make sparks.

Very nice work otherwise!


----------

